# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  17-05-2012: CDMA-Tool v1.79 released

## mohamed73

Dear Friends , 
We are Pleased to announce you our new release ZTE-Modem(MF-190) ISO  Read/Write operation .It is universal method for Read /Write Dash Board  to ZTE-Modems. 
ZTE-Modems which are locked to Dash Board can be easly Unlocked using this method .   *Infinity-Box 8 (eight) years (2005 - 2012) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features and Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* (based on Infinity-Credits) 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ameerl

متابعة وجهود جدا كبير ورائع 
مشكور اخي محمد جزاك الله كل خير

----------

